# Petition For HTC Thunderbolt 2



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

To make this short and sweet, the purpose of this (if not already apparent) is to try to start a PETITION TO HAVE A NEXT GEN THUNDERBOLT "the Grand Daddy of the LTE" CREATED. I along with many other Thunderbolt owners out there feel that this device is still, but could also be one of the better competitors out there...it's just been left in the dark when it comes to software update support among many other things. So, what I would like is for all my other Thunderbolt supporters out there to do is reply to this post with:

A: First if you're in support of this movement

B: What aspects/features you would add/change (that you feel would make a next gen Thunderbolt better)

C: What aspects/features you would keep (pretty self explanatory)

D: Share the link to this forum so the word gets out and our voices heard (by HTC at the least)

I'll start it off...

KEEP: 
*Kickstand 
*8MP Rear facing camera

ADD/CHANGE: 
*OS (a starting point would be ICS) 
*Thickness w/backup battery (seen them do it with the G-Nex) *Better software update support...all positive comments welcome

http://www.unwiredview.com/2012/01/20/htc-thunderbolt-now-free-at-verizon/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+UnwiredView+(Unwired+View' class='bbc_url' title='External link' rel='nofollow external'>http://www.unwiredvi...w+(Unwired+View</a>) ...even more reason for this Petition

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## kujayhawks77 (Jul 19, 2011)

ibedatthunderbolt said:


> To make this short and sweet, the purpose of this (if not already apparent) is to try to start a PETITION TO HAVE A NEXT GEN THUNDERBOLT "the Grand Daddy of the LTE" CREATED. I along with many other Thunderbolt owners out there feel that this device is still, but could also be one of the better competitors out there...it's just been left in the dark when it comes to software update support among many other things. So, what I would like is for all my other Thunderbolt supporters out there to do is reply to this post with:
> 
> A: First if you're in support of this movement
> 
> ...


I don't know if I care if they keep up with the Thunderbolt naming scheme i.e. Thunderbolt 2 but here's what I'd like to see in an updated version of the Thunderbolt

Kickstand (better placement of the usb cable though)
Better camera (The one in the Thunderbolt now is great but better sensor would be nice
At least a 4.3 inch screen, maybe even 4.5 (720p or better)
Quad Core Snapdragon 1.5 S4
720p FFC

I'd love to see a slightly thinner phone which if specs on the new S4 series are true we'll see LTE getting better battery life which may lead to thinner phones

I honestly don't care about NFC ATM. I think it's a cool technology that will potentially be the next big thing but I think we're still a couple of years away for me to worry about it now and HTC isn't hopping on the NFC bandwagon anytime soon since they really like aluminium body phones which interfere with NFC.

Anyways my 2 cents..


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Though I may also end up jumping ship from the Thunderbolt to the GNex (we'll see), I wouldn't mind seeing a "2.0" of the Mecha in the future. Were I to change things, I would recommend:
moving the USB charging slot to a different location while keeping the kickstand
Increasing internal storage size and unifying the partitions (similar to Gnex), but, still allow for an optional SDcard.
Screen update, qHD or IPS+ with at least true 720p
ICS capacitive soft keys (no hard capacitive keys along the bottom of the screen)
nVidia Tegra 3 (love the quin-core setup)
Camera updates (2Mpx or higher to allow for HD capture)
NFC (I have no need for it, but I love the NFC spec from what I've seen, and to be able to play with it would be fun)
I know no one has really looked at having this (or at least, no one has done much with it), but RFID read/write
ICS, of course, but I mean AOSP. Sense is terribad.
Better battery (I would love 2000 mAh at least)
It's a long list, I know, but to have all of these would easily be _the_ top-of-the-line device which would make my dreams come true









All the best,

-HG


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I really hope that they will make a Tbolt 2. Just throw in everything that the nexus has, minus the 5MP camera, add the 12MP one, and maybe a quad core... but that's dreaming, so the latest gen Qualcomm dual core (not the max 1.5 speed that recent phones are sporting). That, my friends, is a perfect phone. Of course, throw in some reasonably sized battery.


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

kujayhawks77 said:


> I don't know if I care if they keep up with the Thunderbolt naming scheme i.e. Thunderbolt 2 but here's what I'd like to see in an updated version of the Thunderbolt
> 
> Kickstand (better placement of the usb cable though)
> Better camera (The one in the Thunderbolt now is great but better sensor would be nice
> ...


I hear you...much appreciated!

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Though I may also end up jumping ship from the Thunderbolt to the GNex (we'll see), I wouldn't mind seeing a "2.0" of the Mecha in the future. Were I to change things, I would recommend:
> moving the USB charging slot to a different location while keeping the kickstand
> Increasing internal storage size and unifying the partitions (similar to Gnex), but, still allow for an optional SDcard.
> Screen update, qHD or IPS+ with at least true 720p
> ...


Thanks for your input and support...never too much. All these are exactly what I was looking for. I'm planning on compiling a list of all these into one big "most wanted improvements" report.

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

720p amoled full rgb, ICS, Sense 3.5 or 4.0 if its out, quad core, 1gb or more true ddr2, at least 16gb of internal while keeping the card slot (microsdxc support). Biggest of all, LARGER CAPACITY BATTERY! At least 1800mah - a true 1800mah, not just on the label with 1450 really in there.

Sent from my BAMF'd Bolt.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

tedkord said:


> 720p amoled full rgb, ICS, Sense 3.5 or 4.0 if its out, quad core, 1gb or more true ddr2, at least 16gb of internal while keeping the card slot (microsdxc support). Biggest of all, LARGER CAPACITY BATTERY! At least 1800mah - a true 1800mah, not just on the label with 1450 really in there.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF'd Bolt.


I agree on having sdxc support in the SD slot, that'd be huge. I'm not sure DDR2 is applicable in this case though. I think you just mean dual-channel, which I'd like as well. And, as for RAM in-general, I'd also root for 1 GB minimum (were it to be a tablet, I'd ask for four).

All the best,

-HG


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

Pantech has a ddr2 smartphone, o think its the Vega X. And originally the Droid Bionic was supposed to have ddr2. I'm not sure if the Bionic final had it, but ddr2 for smartphones exists.

Sent from my BAMF'd Bolt.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to be able to remove the sd card without opening or powering off the phone!
And just reverse the kicstand.
Oh yeah, better display too.
Maybe HDMI?


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Better battery, better glass, better placement of the kickstand for starters. More LED colors for notifications wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> I'd like to be able to remove the sd card without opening or powering off the phone!
> And just reverse the kicstand.
> Oh yeah, better display too.
> Maybe HDMI?


I strongly agree with these suggestions...

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Better ask for the TB 3. The TB 2 is already out. It's called the Rezound.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Change:
Reverse the kick-stand.
Add an AMOLED screen.
Ship the phone with fully functional Vanilla ICS, and let Sense 3.0 be an optional update.

Other than that, this phone is the bees knees.

Oh, and ship it with the Rezound battery, which is adequate without making the phone thicker.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Screen update, qHD or IPS+ with at least true 720p


A qHD 720P screen eh? *raises eyebrow*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> A qHD 720P screen eh? *raises eyebrow*


haha.

To the poster of the first comment...qHD is 960x540 and a resolution size, not a display panel type like IPS 

http://en.wikipedia....lay_resolutions

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPS_panel


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

This phone is pretty solid as it is especially the dual radio is really nice. Can't really think what else I want to change on this phone besides a gorilla glass and the USB slot needs to be on the bottom

I'm with the dude next to you


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, what makes the TB a TB?

LTE...but that is no longer something that differentiates
Kickstand
Solid build (other than the EVO's on Sprint, which are spiritual twins, the TB feels like tank a compared to other phones)

I have never picked up a Rezound, so it may be just as good, but all the Samsung phones feel like toddler toys in comparison. I am a sucker for "feel in hand".


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> haha.
> 
> To the poster of the first comment...qHD is 960x540 and a resolution size, not a display panel type like IPS
> 
> ...


Ahh, fair enough. I misunderstood the specs sheet of a few phones then. Oh well. I still want SIPS+









All the best,

-HG


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Change:
Ship with AOSP ICS
Make the kickstand usable while USB is plugged in.
Better Battery life
720p screen
HDMI out
Keep the solid build quality. NFC is not needed because it is not really used and I see no use for "Android Beam".


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

I like a lot of whats already been said. Here's my list (some may be doubles from others)

Keep:
kickstand
weight and thickness (I don't like my phone feeling fragile or frail)
pretty much all design aspects (aesthetics)
dual radios
Change:
Placement of USB (or reverse kickstand)
The grill in the ear piece (yea, it pulls my facial hair out if I twist it a certain way while talking on it [don't laugh at me])
Get rid of the bottom hardware buttons (that means upgrade to ICS








Better quality camera sensor (already said, +1'ing it), but keep it 8MP
more vibrant screen, protected with Gorilla Glass
ICS will require more Ram. Double it since Sense on top of that will require even more (definitely make that optional)
HDMI out (+1 again)


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bazar6 said:


> Get rid of the bottom hardware buttons (that means upgrade to ICS


I don't agree with this. I like having the physical buttons and want to avoid the screen burn that happens on the GNex.


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

squan01 said:


> I don't agree with this. I like having the physical buttons and want to avoid the screen burn that happens on the GNex.


meh, everyone has their own opinion. Looks like they didn't anyway with that new Ville... I was not aware the GNex was getting a screen burn from that. Weird because my Xoom doesn't get a screen burn, and it has had the same status bar with near-white images for almost a year now (HC and now ICS).


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Isn't anything HTC puts out a sequel to this phone? I mean the rezound is just an upgraded thunderbolt is it not?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

http://drippler.com/updates/share/android-40-coming-htc-droid-incredible-2-rhyme-thunderbolt-and-raider-north-america

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

Forgive for any and all repeats:
1. Placement of micro SD port anywhere but on the "bottom" side of the phone when it's supported by its kickstand
2. A cover that can be removed without special tools and without using fingernail-breaking force
3. Unlocked bootloader without Verizon bloatware
4. A high-resolution camera that's activated by a hardware button
5. Micro SD slot accessible without removing the battery cover
6. Removable high-capacity battery, at least 8 hours
7. Stereo, high-volume speakers that aren't located behind the kickstand
8. Built-in mode that allows you to magnify portions of the screen that are hard to read due to small font (useful not just for the visually-impared but also for normal humans
9. A kernel that overclocks when it's needed but underclocks when not needed to extend battery life
10. Quad-core CPU + graphics chip
11. Volume boost
12. Voice phone navigation
13. More RAM
14. Wireless, EMF battery charging
15. Greater than or equal to 1.5GHZ CPU
16. Wireless and USB tether built in


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Why would u want thunderbolt 2, the first one was a disaster, but then again maybe it was a good phone for some people, I just heard bad about the phone, I guess you don't hear the good as much as the bad(complaints)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

skruid said:


> Why would u want thunderbolt 2, the first one was a disaster, but then again maybe it was a good phone for some people, I just heard bad about the phone, I guess you don't hear the good as much as the bad(complaints)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No you don't hear as much good as the bad and that's a shame cause the Tbolt is a kick ass device...just needs HTC to support it more and stop being so slow with updates (specifically new android versions).

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, and aren't there rumors of an HTC Firebolt? Seems kinda like a Thunderbolt sequel to me...

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/19/what-is-the-htc-fireball-headed-to-verizon-with-4g-soon/

http://phandroid.com/2012/02/17/htc-fireball-gets-wifi-certification-but-just-what-in-the-heck-is-it/

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Dual Core 2.0
1.5GB RAM
32GB Memory
4.7" Super HD 
3500 mAh Battery 
ICS OS
2nd Gen Gorilla Glass

Luke


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

What's the deal with ridiculously big screens. This is just getting out of hand.


----------



## ibedatthunderbolt (Dec 6, 2011)

The big screens are where it's at, but not if it's gonna make your phone look like a tablet... Lol...so I agree with you there. On another note...we're at least getting closer to having ICS on the Tbolt (http://www.droiddog.com/android-blog/2012/03/htc-thunderbolt-becomes-part-of-htc-test-program-may-be-receiving-ice-cream-sandwich-by-april/)

~Ibedatthunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Jbolt (Sep 22, 2011)

HTC edge 4.7 in screen quad core and ics . No kick stand though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

This is about as close to the Thunderbolt Successor as we can expect... The Inc 4g (same phone that kept popping up as.The Fireball.) Good news: it's got ICS.

http://intomobile.mobstac.com/2012/03/06/droid-incredible-4g-hitting-verizon-april-26/


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

marieke said:


> This is about as close to the Thunderbolt Successor as we can expect... The Inc 4g (same phone that kept popping up as.The Fireball.) Good news: it's got ICS.
> 
> http://intomobile.mobstac.com/2012/03/06/droid-incredible-4g-hitting-verizon-april-26/


Oh snap!

Just when I was pretty much settled on the razr maxx... Decisions decisions...


----------



## MrPartyPoison (Nov 1, 2011)

I read rumor on a forum a couple of months ago that said HTC and Verizon internally refered to it as the Storm series and had the names Thunderbolt, Thundershock, Tornado, Hurricane, and (lighting or shower). But the landscape has probably changed since them but was probably false.
But they should:

Keep
Camera (speed improvement would be nice too)
Kickstand (make the paint a little "thicker" - longer lasting)

Change
Size: make it thinner
OS: Less Sense More ICS
Battery Life


----------



## ragnarokxg (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this is an older post but I do agree they need to bring in a Thunderbolt 2 or some succesor.

Keep:
Kickstand
8MP Camera
Physical Buttons (ICS style similar to Incredible 4g)
4.3" Display
SDCard Slot

Change:
LCD2 Touch Screen
720X1280 display with Gorilla Glass
Beats Audio
ICS (of course)
Sense Picture Technology
Sense 4.0
Quad-Core Processor with onboard LTE
More Powerful Battery Similar to Razr MAXX
16GB or 32GB onboard storage


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ragnarokxg said:


> I know this is an older post but I do agree they need to bring in a Thunderbolt 2 or some succesor.
> 
> Keep:
> Kickstand
> ...


With a SD slot you don't need all that onboard storage. Make it like 5gb and cut costs. I for one can do w/o beats. Its nothing more than marketing and puts money in a recording artist pocket. Also forget ics lets go for jellybean. A kickstand is a must but put the charging port on the bottom of the phone so i can use the kickstand while plugged in.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

seems like anything HTC makes from now on will have Beats, which is a shame, because it really is just marketing and hype. it's an EQ preset with some compression, that's all. you can achieve the same effect, if not a better effect, with any competent equalizing program.

now, if it means they'll package new handsets with good quality earphones, I guess I support it...I'd just rather they not be Beats phones. I hate the ostentatious branding, and frankly, they're not that great.


----------

